# Do women actually think differently



## awoo (Aug 13, 2021)

(moved from Q&A) Repost from the TERF memes thread. I agree with the men not being able to have women experiences, but do women actually process things differently? Curious to know male and female kiwi perspectives.






Edit: this discussion is not about trannies. it's about males and females


----------



## vulg (Aug 13, 2021)

yeah they can’t fucking archive


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 13, 2021)

Trannies end up with a caricature of the female mind


----------



## LurkNoMore (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes. I don't know how anyone sane, i.e. a man, could call those hack jobs an "'oversized belly button". I always think back to one best horror movies of all time when I see those things. (The thing


----------



## awoo (Aug 13, 2021)

LurkNoMore said:


> Yes. I don't know how anyone sane, i.e. a man, could call those hack jobs an "'oversized belly button". I always think back to one best horror movies of all time when I see those things. (The thing


It's trying to give the benefit of the doubt since any normal person knows what a surgical wound looks like. Anyway not really relevant


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Aug 13, 2021)

Trannies are irrational and self absorbed... Very um, feminine traits.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Aug 13, 2021)

As a male programmer who has worked with women in school and (tried to) at an actual job... women cannot code. I do not know why. Most of them were very intelligent and put together, but for whatever reason they just could not bring themselves to turn chains of logic into text on the screen. I've known probably 2 female coders from my computer science classes that were actually competent, and the rest ended up being pretty faces on diversity hire pamphlets.

I'm not even sure it's that they CAN'T do it, but for whatever reason, they just rapidly give up. No, nobody was sexist to them or gave them a hard time. They got along just fine with all the male students. Despite literally being paid to take these classes from scholarships, they just consistently fell behind in everything once it got to a certain level.

Maybe it's an intellectual curiosity thing. Maybe women are just more content with what they already know.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 13, 2021)

*Yes.*


----------



## Guest 666 (Aug 13, 2021)

I generally think people overstate the differences between men and women, but that our physical differences are undeniable. Hence why troons have such an 'ick' factor.


----------



## awoo (Aug 13, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> As a male programmer who has worked with women in school and (tried to) at an actual job... women cannot code. I do not know why. Most of them were very intelligent and put together, but for whatever reason they just could not bring themselves to turn chains of logic into text on the screen. I've known probably 2 female coders from my computer science classes that were actually competent, and the rest ended up being pretty faces on diversity hire pamphlets.
> 
> I'm not even sure it's that they CAN'T do it, but for whatever reason, they just rapidly give up. No, nobody was sexist to them or gave them a hard time. They got along just fine with all the male students. Despite literally being paid to take these classes from scholarships, they just consistently fell behind in everything once it got to a certain level.
> 
> Maybe it's an intellectual curiosity thing. Maybe women are just more content with what they already know.


I know quite a few competent female coders but I also participated in a very good CS dept that is not representative of the general population.

It makes me wonder if the male / female brain conception is actually true.









						How men's and women's brains are different
					

The cognitive differences between men and women




					stanmed.stanford.edu


----------



## Rusty Crab (Aug 13, 2021)

awoo said:


> I know quite a few competent female coders but I also participated in a very good CS dept that is not representative of the general population.


Yeah, I'm aware there are exceptions to the rule and those exceptions probably have the ability to get to better schools then man since the administrators from every university are quite literally begging for women to apply.

Out of curiosity, were these women exceptionally autistic? The two good ones I knew were very eccentric.


----------



## awoo (Aug 13, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Yeah, I'm aware there are exceptions to the rule and those exceptions probably have the ability to get to better schools then man since the administrators from every university are quite literally begging for women to apply.
> 
> Out of curiosity, were these women exceptionally autistic? The two good ones I knew were very eccentric.


Not super autistic but many were weeaboos (into yaoi instead of yuri) or k-pop fans or the kind to spend too much time on the internet. Actually maybe i'm just describing asian girls who were a big chunk of the CS women.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 13, 2021)

As far as I know, from the current neuroscience, there is indeed a difference in how information and stimulus are perceived, and processed. As far as the extent, I don't think our current science can provide that level of insight.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Aug 13, 2021)

> but do women actually process things differently?


Yes. If only because different _humans_ process things differently, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was a more solid biological divide between men and women's brains too.



Rusty Crab said:


> As a male programmer who has worked with women in school and (tried to) at an actual job... women cannot code.


Agreed, but at this point I think it's mostly just that coding takes a very specific type of autistic mind, and for whatever reason there are far more guys than girls with such a mind.

I've tutored at least a fair share of mathematicians, statisticians and physicists (all guys) and _they_ struggled with figuring out how to code. We're talking some of the smartest people, that wrestle with the most disgusting equations and abstract ideas you've ever seen, and write proofs/analyze data/etc for an actual living. It's absolutely surreal to see them struggle with the most _basic_ concepts of programming. Shit like not understanding _how variables work_. (I remember for one guy I had to literally go grab an empty ice-cream container as a prop, because this guy who was finishing a PhD in differential geometry somehow didn't grok "think of it like a container holding a value, bro" when trying to wrap his head around how `x = x + 1` does what it does.)


----------



## No Exit (Aug 13, 2021)

If men and women didn't think differently, wouldn't how we socialize and tackle problems be the same? Even with all women today being encouraged to act and do like men they still act like women, and vise versa. I know there are social pressures and whatnot but I doubt the sexes would be so socially divided worldwide just because of physical differences (short men are still treated as men and tall women as women etc.).


----------



## Rusty Crab (Aug 13, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Agreed, but at this point I think it's mostly just that coding takes a very specific type of autistic mind, and for whatever reason there are far more guys than girls with such a mind.
> 
> I've tutored at least a fair share of mathematicians, statisticians and physicists (all guys) and _they_ struggled with figuring out how to code. We're talking some of the smartest people, that wrestle with the most disgusting equations and abstract ideas you've ever seen, and write proofs/analyze data/etc for an actual living. It's absolutely surreal to see them struggle with the most _basic_ concepts of programming. Shit like not understanding _how variables work_. (I remember for one guy I had to literally go grab an empty ice-cream container as a prop, because this guy who was finishing a PhD in differential geometry somehow didn't grok "think of it like a container holding a value, bro" when trying to wrap his head around how `x = x + 1` does what it does.)


This is true, though it still doesn't break my general statement. As far as the PhD guys go, I want to say that's probably more to do with being something like a savant in one area and then retarded in others. The geometry guy sounds like an extreme case, but I had similar experiences when I worked as a tutor for a few years. 

In an effort to understand my own strengths and weaknesses, I have spent a considerable amount of time on introspection of how I process things. I can walk you through the cause and effect recognition most of the time, but as far as the "big picture" of how a user experience turns into a case-handling series of ascii statements, that is a complete black box to me. I could not even venture a guess as to how I think about that, nor suggest how someone else would try to think about it.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 13, 2021)

Mush said:


> I generally think people overstate the differences between men and women, but that our physical differences are undeniable. Hence why troons have such an 'ick' factor.


 
A man is a dress is a man in a dress. Nothing short of the ability to put your brain into a female body is gonna change that.

I feel they definitely think differently too. Not being socialized as a girl is a huge factor. Parents who troon out their kids early push them into stereotypes before they are old enough to think for themselves. So I feel like we never get to see their real personalities. They weren't allowed to have them. It will be interesting to see what these trans kids think and act like as more of them grow up. Provided they don't 41%.

But even when they are puberty blocked and butchered early there have got to be noticeable differences in thinking that do exist. 

I don't think men and women's thinking differences are a bottomless chasm. I think it's something that has it's limit. But differences are there and can't be covered up or altered just by putting on on a wig and calling yourself Mary.

A lot of older media about women written by men is based on stereotypes meant to be entertaining and relatable. It's based on men not understanding simple things about women and then joking about it or building a drama around it. I don't think it's malicious unless the author hates women for some reason.

But if you look at some of these things as unrealistic it paints a picture of how men and women perceive each other.

I've never actually seen a woman scream at the sight of a mouse. I have seen several men do it though. My uncle once barricaded himself in the living room to avoid a mouse. It was hilarious. He admits he was scared of them.

I am a woman and personally don't care for romance stories. I find them boring. Titanic made me want to burn medieval tapestries.  

I think there's a lot of personality and environmental differences you have to account for. 

But if you look at how so many male troons push themselves into women's spaces and try to tell them what to do it's a little too much like normal men doing the same thing. They aren't being Karens. They are being men pushing themselves on women and their spaces while asserting that they are in fact real women and so are their penises.

I'm starting to think that men with very negative personality traits towards women are more likely to troon out.



Rusty Crab said:


> Yeah, I'm aware there are exceptions to the rule and those exceptions probably have the ability to get to better schools then man since the administrators from every university are quite literally begging for women to apply.
> 
> Out of curiosity, were these women exceptionally autistic? The two good ones I knew were very eccentric.



It's something I thought I'd be good at if I had thought of even trying it.

I do think women and men are predisposed in a way towards certain careers.

When you think back to when women's careers were pretty much limited to wife, mother, seamstress, nurse, nanny, maid or school marm, those were all socially acceptable as women's tasks.  If you were Catholic becoming a nun was a great way to get an education, and in medieval times, learn to read and write and not be married off to some creepy old man your parents chose because his pig farm was doing so well.

But many women are still choosing careers like that despite having opportunities to do anything. We can add modern twists to some of those. Things like owning a salon or selling makeup and jewelry or any care giving profession. Perhaps there really is a biological predisposition.

Don't a lot of troons want to code?


----------



## Dergint (Aug 13, 2021)

vulg said:


> yeah they can’t fucking archive


It's not that they can't archive, it's that they can't understand archives. They don't realize that inspect element is easier than photoshopped selfies and they blindly trust mere screenshots.



Rusty Crab said:


> I'm not even sure it's that they CAN'T do it, but for whatever reason, they just rapidly give up. No, nobody was sexist to them or gave them a hard time. They got along just fine with all the male students. Despite literally being paid to take these classes from scholarships, they just consistently fell behind in everything once it got to a certain level.


I don't know when you went through that or how long you tried to stick with it, but I will say that I've noticed that I noticed the percentage of women around me changed drastically as time went on, usually in an upwards trajectory.

I always thought it was funny how women were being driven out of STEM, yet the further I went the more women there were. Maybe the explanation is that men are more strictly filtered for competence than women are.

This isn't to say that the women don't belong there - I hear autistic women socialize like normal men, I assume this translates into them being naturally better at tard wrangling project management/cross-team-communications/whatever, even if they aren't the best code monkeys. I don't think we need enough of those roles to support parity however.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Aug 13, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> But if you look at how so many male troons push themselves into women's spaces and try to tell them what to do it's a little too much like normal men doing the same thing. They aren't being Karens. They are being men pushing themselves on women and their spaces while asserting that they are in fact real women and so are their penises.


I'm willing to accept there MIGHT be a very, very small number of men who have a woman's brain trapped in a male body. However, I think the vast majority of troons are essentially fetishists, predators or grifters riding what's in vogue to get an edge over everybody else. I've had to deal with some trannies at work and they have pulled some very disturbing shit with me either trying to hit on me or literally having fucking porn on their screen during video conferencing. 

This was cross-company however, so it would not be a reoccurring thing. Plus, I knew that nothing would come of me complaining, and doing so would probably land me in hot water because we live in fucking Bizarro World.



Dysnomia said:


> It's something I thought I'd be good at if I had thought of even trying it.
> 
> I do think women and men are predisposed in a way towards certain careers.
> 
> ...


It's been common knowledge for eons that women like to work with people and men like to work with things. There's nothing particularly wrong with that, because we need both.

As far as interests go, women are being given far more opportunities than men (including financially) for preferential treatment in college and they still just won't take up the offer.



Dysnomia said:


> Don't a lot of troons want to code?


Yes, which is just another little mound on the pile that most of this shit just isn't even real. Tech employers also LOVE them because they count as female hires, but they still have the brain of an autistic man.



Dergint said:


> yet the further I went the more women there were. Maybe the explanation is that men are more strictly filtered for competence than women are.


That's probably part of it, but I can definitely see women making for good project managers. Like I said, the ones in my courses weren't _dumb_, they were just missing some little black box that turned ideas into obsessively detail oriented programs.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes it's why I'm attracted to them.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Aug 14, 2021)

How the hell should I know? The only frame of reference I have for interpreting the world is myself, and I therefore can't know how any woman (or even any other man) sees, thinks, or feels. Frankly, I'd be wary of anyone who claims to have an answer to this question.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Aug 14, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> How the hell should I know? The only frame of reference I have for interpreting the world is myself, and I therefore can't know how any woman (or even any other man) sees, thinks, or feels. Frankly, I'd be wary of anyone who claims to have an answer to this question.



Plus, how can anyone describe their own perceptions? So much of it is automatic under the hood, I think we'll need to wait for the modeling to improve in order to understand any person's processing deeply.

The closest thing I can think of right now would be something like the MBTI (which is kinda bogus) because it explains how someone prioritizes and how they gather information.
According to those tests, we could say that women are more likely to be ENFJ than men, less likely to be INTP, something like that. This could take into account population differences while still factoring in the idea that there are both sexes in every type (16 types total for MBTI).


----------



## nichijoudan (Aug 14, 2021)

It's not that women can't code. It's not that women can't math. Think deep thoughts. Or even fight in war.

It's that doing any of it burns them out. Their bodies, their minds. The act of doing anything worth doing at a constant pace melts them like a hot knife through butter. Their entire existence as part of our species is not conducive to them having sustained interaction with anything, much less themselves. "Haha, raising babies--" Fuck off. My infant can be a right pain in the ass sometimes. But she's never a constant pain in the ass. You figure out the problem and she's happy. She's an infant, there are only 7 possible problems: hungry, dirty diaper, pulling own hair, has to fart but doesn't know how, sick, someone dropped something on her (my wife and her phone...), she's overstimulated. Even if you randomly pick one at a time, you're done in a couple minutes depending on the problem. My wife can't get through a 10-minute feeding without getting bored while I'm figuring out optimal feeding angles to prevent prolonged burping sessions.

I can sit here and code or write for ten hours without blinking. Similarly, I go out with my buds and we sit up in trees for a similar amount of time hunting for deer. Just sitting. Waiting. Staring. My wife, nor any woman I've ever met, could go fifteen minutes without needing a break. Just to spice the mood. Every single woman I've ever known has gotten bored of being bored at some point. They get bored and instead of doing something about it, sit there until they get bored of being bored. It's not a competency thing. It's not a laziness thing. It's a basic principle of their biology. They are waiting to be told what to do. Until finally their adult brain kicks in and does the telling for them. If you're banking your project, product, or government on women having to tell themselves what to do, you're fucked.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 14, 2021)

There doesn't really seem to be that big of a difference to me. Then again almost all of my experience is with lower class types. It seems like when I have to deal with people who have money then suddenly women mutate into this deranged queen bee stereotype that will talk down to you constanly and always seems to be relentlessly competing with everyone around them. Rich dudes just turn into sociopaths who are unphased by anything, at least from what I've observed.

I'm inclined to dismiss it as a class thing since I've had no problem working with and conversing with women who make my income bracket or directly manage my department, but suddenly when you bump it up a few brackets I can barely stand to be in the same room as them. Maybe money just brings out the worst in people.


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 14, 2021)

Men and women are different. That's why professionally I've always preferred to work with men, because when they play social games it's a lot more direct and much simpler. Eight and a half times out of ten they'll stab you in the front, and sometimes they'll even tell you why they did it. Women's social games are complex, labyrinthine, and dark as hell. They'll pretend to be your best friend while waiting for the perfect moment to hoist you up, tie you to a hook, and flay you alive slowly and publicly for reasons that ultimately boil down to you telling them that their mascara was a little smudged three years ago next Tuesday. Women are fucking _vicious_ to each other, in a way that most men can't wrap their heads around.

So already that's one major difference between men and women, and that's the literal autist telling you this.

PS. I've rescued a lot of people from spiders in my life and by sex it works out 50:50, so there goes that cliche.


----------



## serious n00b (Aug 14, 2021)

> Edit: this discussion is not about trannies. it's about males and females


what did you really expect after posting that picture


----------



## Apochrypha (Aug 14, 2021)

Men and women are incredibly different. Our thought processes, our physical traits (obviously), our ability to confront real-world problems, etc. A man will never know what it's like to face the problems a woman has, and vice-versa. But that's not a bad thing. Understanding and recognizing that we are so different is what makes us more kind to one another. Our differences can enlighten us (unless you actively choose to be an obstinate asshole).

A man can't know what menstruations and birth is like, or the differences in which a woman parents compared to himself. He can cook and clean all he wants, but that won't change the fact that he doesn't have a motherly bone in his body. Having said that, he can still be a loving and caring parent, just not in the way a woman can. Same goes for a woman - she cannot teach her sons to be real men because she is not one herself and has no experience facing the problems men have.

From personal experience, being female can be very difficult. But I have made choices and have done what it takes to protect myself. The world is a cruel place, but each of us can make it better by trying to understand one another, however different we may be.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 14, 2021)

They don't think all they do is feel


----------



## kittyfucker (Aug 14, 2021)

Men and women are socialized different. Obviously a guy being told to play in the mud, get rowdy, and that he "can't cry" is going to have one hell of a different experience growing up than a girl told to sit "ladylike",  told to not go out at night and watch her drinks, and to play with dolls not trucks.

The question isn't "do men and women process things differently" - of course they do - the question then becomes _why_. Would a little boy and little girl growing up completely isolated from society and culture (think a locked room or the wilderness or something) still process things differently? Can we separate socialization from the person? Does it vary between cultures?

It's part nature and part nurture. People don't like thinking about the nurture part because it means that, on some level, how they perceive others isn't entirely an intrinsic fault to them, it is something they were groomed into behaving like.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 14, 2021)

I know the question is about the actual thought processes of men and women, but troons will never know what it was like growing up into a woman (or at least the physicality of it, which has its own societal issues to boot). They may think it's "not enough", but they'll never know the feeling of what it was like to be a growing girl who tries to put on makeup like the other girls in attempt to fit in only to be uncomfortable with it and feel like a failure of a female for not being able to do something as simple as wear makeup just because she doesn't like it. The other girls might not've cared and may have said so, but she still knows their sly judgmental stares and mocking smirks at the futile attempt to be part of the "in" crowd imitating fashion supermodels. The tomboys who were apathetic to what the other girls thought of them in that way can't keep that up as they get older because that same insecurity will manifest itself in other ways like a questioning sexuality ('cause apparently masculine women can't _ever_ be straight; mind you, the thought process behind a straight effeminate man questioning his sexuality is still considered different), and a narrower career field that's going to be dominated by men anyway.

Girls can be losers, too, and it cuts deep into the psyche that will last for years. Whether caused by hormones or societal pressure (or both), there's a reason girls are more susceptible to low self-esteem and mental illnesses like chronic depression (which can also lead to autoimmune disorders early), and delve into self-destructive behaviors to try to hide that insecurity in attempt to validate their femininity they _should and do_ have but don't believe in. Femininity is not something as simple as putting on a dress, because if that was true, no girl would ever feel left out of the loop by sucking it up and putting one on for the day. 

Femininity is also not a fragile concept just because women have the tendency to break down at the drop of a hat just because it was a bad day, but it's unfortunately come off that way because society babies women too much. Same can be said for masculinity (not the babying part), but the fuck would a _girl_ know about what that's like? Observational skills doesn't make one an expert on the opposite sex, because even when attempting to better understand the other, some things will still fly over your head, as it should. I'm surrounded by boys practically 24/7 and have more guy friends than girl friends, and yet I still don't understand them. I try to, but then I just end up with _more_ questions I honestly am better off not knowing the answers to yet learn the TMI _anyway_ due to the bluntness of their nature.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 14, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> As a male programmer who has worked with women in school and (tried to) at an actual job... women cannot code. I do not know why. Most of them were very intelligent and put together, but for whatever reason they just could not bring themselves to turn chains of logic into text on the screen. I've known probably 2 female coders from my computer science classes that were actually competent, and the rest ended up being pretty faces on diversity hire pamphlets.
> 
> I'm not even sure it's that they CAN'T do it, but for whatever reason, they just rapidly give up. No, nobody was sexist to them or gave them a hard time. They got along just fine with all the male students. Despite literally being paid to take these classes from scholarships, they just consistently fell behind in everything once it got to a certain level.
> 
> Maybe it's an intellectual curiosity thing. Maybe women are just more content with what they already know.



I think that the missing ingredient is autism.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 14, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Femininity is also not a fragile concept just because women have the tendency to break down at the drop of a hat just because it was a bad day,


Hormones.
Female puberty is no joke, every argument is a hill you are ready to die on and you feel very intense emotions about things.
My thesis is that transwomen get hysterical when they enter into female puberty with estrogen, imagine having to go through puberty again as an adult! I'd rather die.
Beginning of female puberty makes girls scream-cry about things, after having embarrassed yourself enough times you usually learn to cope before it happens again (unless you have some sort of diagnosis).

Meanwhile we don't hear too much from transmen, they're just chilling and eating pussy all day.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm more interested in this site's retarded obsession with trans people.


----------



## PaleTay (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes. The best way to illustrate this is in pets, women are worse than children in wanting to be dog or cat moms but at the same time their interest is shallow. They'll get a dog they don't have time for, feed it fast food because it begs, won't exercise it enough, won't socialize it enough, and on top of that they live in an apartment where the dog can't do much for itself. They'll also put down their pets for stupid reasons at a much higher rate than men.

Many women are a lot like Chris Chan in terms of desire driving their every action actually because society is their enablers and they never face consequences.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 14, 2021)

kittyfucker said:


> Men and women are socialized different. Obviously a guy being told to play in the mud, get rowdy, and that he "can't cry" is going to have one hell of a different experience growing up than a girl told to sit "ladylike",  told to not go out at night and watch her drinks, and to play with dolls not trucks.
> 
> The question isn't "do men and women process things differently" - of course they do - the question then becomes _why_. Would a little boy and little girl growing up completely isolated from society and culture (think a locked room or the wilderness or something) still process things differently? Can we separate socialization from the person? Does it vary between cultures?
> 
> It's part nature and part nurture. People don't like thinking about the nurture part because it means that, on some level, how they perceive others isn't entirely an intrinsic fault to them, it is something they were groomed into behaving like.


It requires only casual observation of families/schools that raise kids gender neutral to discover that socialisation has a far smaller and possibly almost negligible effect.




nichijoudan said:


> It's not that women can't code. It's not that women can't math. Think deep thoughts. Or even fight in war.
> 
> It's that doing any of it burns them out. Their bodies, their minds. The act of doing anything worth doing at a constant pace melts them like a hot knife through butter. Their entire existence as part of our species is not conducive to them having sustained interaction with anything, much less themselves. "Haha, raising babies--" Fuck off. My infant can be a right pain in the ass sometimes. But she's never a constant pain in the ass. You figure out the problem and she's happy. She's an infant, there are only 7 possible problems: hungry, dirty diaper, pulling own hair, has to fart but doesn't know how, sick, someone dropped something on her (my wife and her phone...), she's overstimulated. Even if you randomly pick one at a time, you're done in a couple minutes depending on the problem. My wife can't get through a 10-minute feeding without getting bored while I'm figuring out optimal feeding angles to prevent prolonged burping sessions.
> 
> I can sit here and code or write for ten hours without blinking. Similarly, I go out with my buds and we sit up in trees for a similar amount of time hunting for deer. Just sitting. Waiting. Staring. My wife, nor any woman I've ever met, could go fifteen minutes without needing a break. Just to spice the mood. Every single woman I've ever known has gotten bored of being bored at some point. They get bored and instead of doing something about it, sit there until they get bored of being bored. It's not a competency thing. It's not a laziness thing. It's a basic principle of their biology. They are waiting to be told what to do. Until finally their adult brain kicks in and does the telling for them. If you're banking your project, product, or government on women having to tell themselves what to do, you're fucked.



Yes, the percentage of female programmers is lowest in countries like sweden, and highest in countries like India. Women will code to get out of poverty, but not do so in a country where there are some vocational options and it doesn't offer security.

The interest is an important distinction. They've done studies with newborns where they boys and girls already respond differently to both people and toys. This same difference is observed in young male and female chimps.

Besides interest there is also a difference in ability.

---

Now both men and women can seem to surpass their inclinations when sufficiently intelligent and driven, but I'll leave that out of it. The fact that one needs extra effort and reasoning to get there shows that there are differences in the base qualities one starts with.

As for do men and women think differently, fucking of course. Under what rock does one live to think otherwise?

The best way to examine the differences is the brains. Men have larger brains than women, more grey matter and women have more white matter.

It is a bit of an oversimplification and we don't even know all the rammifications of this, but in short it means that men are better at the deep type of thinking including thinking of new solutions and ideas, whereas women are better at getting quickly to the right prestored knowledge and selecting the best solution that is already known. This is what makes women so much better at dealing with social situations, they know much quicker when someone is being a retard in someway about something.

They process the information of how someone is presenting quicker and have a quicker grasp of how reliable the person presenting what they're saying is. This means they're better at quickly judging who is lying/being weird.

However when someone is a really good liar, like quality politicians (good at being politician, not good at being virtuous or honest), women get deceived much more easily because they depend on the cue's the person themselves give that they're lying. They have a much shallower refference to judging whether what the person is saying or promising is reasonable.

Women test people, men test ideas is another way to look at that.

---

Another way to easily tell is to look at survival shows like bear grylls or survival island shows. Women are absolutely laughably bad at surviving every time it's been tested.

Yet look at something like the dutch show "who is the mole?" and women typically thrive, while only about one men in a dozen seems to thrive. What is going on there?

Well women are bad at dealing with practical reality itself, and that is all you have in a survival situation. But they are virtuoso's in getting ahead in a social situation, even competitive social situation like a "who is the mole" competitive work environment where people try to deceive others all the time.

Here's what these survival shows never tested: individual thriving in mixed environments. You have mixed survival situations, meaning enough men to make sure survival happens, then the women are typically in a pretty good spot at doing well for themselves even if they're fairly useless for the survival.

That really is the divine comedy of this feminist age, that a highly privileged group, that you can't criticize is wholly dependant on the socalled opressors and it mostly works because we're a very pro-women species so men don't typically air the truth in regards to this. It typically requires more than tenure to get away with that.

Internet anonymity does the job pretty well, but how long will we have that?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2021)

Men only want one thing and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 15, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> Men and women are different. That's why professionally I've always preferred to work with men, because when they play social games it's a lot more direct and much simpler. Eight and a half times out of ten they'll stab you in the front, and sometimes they'll even tell you why they did it. Women's social games are complex, labyrinthine, and dark as hell. They'll pretend to be your best friend while waiting for the perfect moment to hoist you up, tie you to a hook, and flay you alive slowly and publicly for reasons that ultimately boil down to you telling them that their mascara was a little smudged three years ago next Tuesday. Women are fucking _vicious_ to each other, in a way that most men can't wrap their heads around.
> 
> So already that's one major difference between men and women, and that's the literal autist telling you this.
> 
> PS. I've rescued a lot of people from spiders in my life and by sex it works out 50:50, so there goes that cliche.


Idunno man I've seen guys do the same exact 5d backstabber bullshit. 

Personally I think both are the same to an extent but socially conditioned apart, though not exactly in the way gender studies fuckers think with the "OH CAPITALISTIC SOCIAL CONDITIONING BOYS/GIRLS TOYS PINK BLUE COLOR BINARy" type shit.

I remember when I was a really small kid The kids got along well but then out of fucking nowhere, partially encouraged by the teachers, the girls kinda became total bitches to the boys. like evil little shitbrain kids. Goblinbrained children splintered off into factions in a weird hybridized mix of peer pressure and some other things and that kinda fucked me up for a while as a kid I think because I eventually starting getting strange delusions about certain really mundane shit like nail polish being like mind control fume juice or some dumb shit like that I can't remember everything from those days but it lines up with the kinda shit I'm getting at here.  Shit lingered slightly till like middle-school I think? Anyways that shit is not important. What's important here is the fact that there's definitely a societal aspect to the difference between men and women, and it's more than likely partially caused by physical differences.

The existence of tomboys kind of adds to what I'm getting at here on the social aspect thing. Not the self defined ones that most of the time are attention whores or thots half the time but the ones that are like literally just females who don't follow the societal expectations or stereotypes of their supposed "role" and just do whatever the fuck any other human being not obsessed with gendershit does. People have pointed out time and again how that specific part of society is slowly being whittled away at by the ever increasing droning of gender politics bullshit these past several years and it fucking hurts. Not because "want tomboy" meme type shit but because we're kinda losing something with humanity in general. Our society is hyperfocusing on gender stereotypes while claiming to dismantle them by making more people into miserable trannies that do nothing but spout political mantras in the streets and hound anything clickbait journalists deem "problematic".  it's a cancer and the sooner we realize how pointless gendershit is again the sooner we can get back to people just being people instead of trying to embody whatever marketable tickbox label exists for asspats online.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 15, 2021)

I’ve never been a man, so I dont know. 
I do think men and women are different, and I don’t see why every other bit of our bodies are different and not our brains. I suspect it’s hard to tell because so much of the brain is to do with behaviour and behaviour interacts constantly with the environment and the feedbacks we get. So there is going to be an effect of how you’re brought up. Most of these traits are also genuinely a spectrum as well, so it’s not possible to say ‘all women are more X than men’ I do think women are different though. Almost everyone I know who is anxious is a woman - and I suspect that’s millions of years of selection to keep an eye out for threats to offspring as the physically weaker sex.
  Trannies though are just aping what they think women are. When I see them clamouring you take on traditional low paid ‘women’s work’ like being a cleaner or a carer I’ll take them seriously. Otherwise it’s just their fetish of what they think women are, which is often disturbingly off


----------



## behindyourightnow (Aug 15, 2021)

nichijoudan said:


> It's not that women can't code. It's not that women can't math. Think deep thoughts. Or even fight in war.
> 
> It's that doing any of it burns them out. Their bodies, their minds. The act of doing anything worth doing at a constant pace melts them like a hot knife through butter. Their entire existence as part of our species is not conducive to them having sustained interaction with anything, much less themselves. "Haha, raising babies--" Fuck off. My infant can be a right pain in the ass sometimes. But she's never a constant pain in the ass. You figure out the problem and she's happy. She's an infant, there are only 7 possible problems: hungry, dirty diaper, pulling own hair, has to fart but doesn't know how, sick, someone dropped something on her (my wife and her phone...), she's overstimulated. Even if you randomly pick one at a time, you're done in a couple minutes depending on the problem. My wife can't get through a 10-minute feeding without getting bored while I'm figuring out optimal feeding angles to prevent prolonged burping sessions.
> 
> I can sit here and code or write for ten hours without blinking. Similarly, I go out with my buds and we sit up in trees for a similar amount of time hunting for deer. Just sitting. Waiting. Staring.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Aug 15, 2021)

Wasn't their a study that shown women see more colour than men? 

But it is something I have observed, women could name a variety of different colours whereas boys it's a simple, blue, dark blue and light blue.
So one way they might be different is that men overly simplify, women add complexities.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 15, 2021)

nichijoudan said:


> I can sit here and code or write for ten hours without blinking


There are plenty of women who are autistic spergs who can sit amd do their Specialist Subject for 14 hours straight. I’m one of them  


glass_houses said:


> I've always preferred to work with men, because when they play social games it's a lot more direct and much simpler. Eight and a half times out of ten they'll stab you in the front, and sometimes they'll even tell you why they did it. Women's social games are complex, labyrinthine, and dark as hell. They'll pretend to be your best friend while waiting for the perfect moment to hoist you up, tie you to a hook, and flay you alive slowly and publicly for reasons that ultimately boil down to you telling them that their mascara was a little smudged three years ago next Tuesday. Women are fucking _vicious_ to each other, in a way that most men can't wrap their heads around.


This is power manifesting. Men exert power physically. Women couldnt, so they developed this. Traditionally that was limited, so a woman would only be able to do this to her family. What you see now in the modern world is what happens when male power is demonised and female power modes allowed to be dominant. It’s much simpler to bash the shit out of the male troublemaker who is  leading a revolt than it is to unpick layers of subversion. We should probably do something about this as a society. Stopping demonising anything male as toxic would be a start.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 15, 2021)

Otterly said:


> Almost everyone I know who is anxious is a woman


Higher neuroticism ("vulnerability to negative emotion") in women is well studied.

A while back when I really got studying how moldable the big five psychology scores are, I found that some studies showed that men can reduce their neuroticism scores with heavy exercise for some reason. But women can't.

The only other mutable trait seems to be openness and the way to get there is to do mind altering drugs.

Personally I've got pretty high neuroticism scores for a male. I've always seeked out competition and and high stress situations, but it also always gave me nightmares, figuratively.


----------



## awoo (Aug 17, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2583786/ 
I should clarify the monkey study. Toy play is a robust human behavioral sex difference. The boy monkeys had a preference for the wheeled toys while the girl monkeys played both with the plushes and wheeled toys. Similar results were found in human children.



> It is apparent from both Alexander and Hines’ (2002) study and our results, however, that monkey toy preferences, no matter their direction and magnitude are unlikely to result from specific adult socialization or from the formation of gender schemas. Monkeys live in a socially complex world with substantial maternal support, but differential maternal treatment of males and females is limited to maternal retrieval in response to infant distress and physical inspection of their infant’s genitals (Wallen, 2005). Sex differences in maternal treatment do not include preventing their male or female offspring from engaging in opposite-sex typed behavior or in encouraging them to interact with specific objects (Wallen, 2005). While social context certainly affects the developmental environment of males and females, it is unlikely that it determines the basic predisposition to engage in specific patterns of sexually differentiated behavior such as interest in infants or rough and tumble play. In the case of rough play, it is likely that females voluntarily limit their participation, not because males exclude them, but because females don’t find this style of play particularly attractive. Evidence in support of this view comes from female rhesus monkeys prenatally exposed to elevated androgens late in gestation and who look completely anatomically female. Even though they cannot be physically distinguished from females and do not look like juvenile males, they still show male-like levels of rough and tumble play compared to control females (Goy et al., 1988) suggesting that the sexual differentiation of play reflects sex differences in activity preferences and not social constraints on play. Thus we think it unlikely that monkey toy preferences reflect socialization processes, maternal or otherwise. That sex differences in toy preference have been found in two nonhuman primate species, albeit differing in direction and magnitude, demonstrates that such preferences can occur without the necessity of positing any specific socializing influence,, a principle that may also apply to the development of children’s toy preferences.
> 
> Previous research has demonstrated that prenatal androgens influence postnatal sex differences in activity preferences (Wallen, 2005). We offer the hypothesis that there are hormonally organized preferences for specific activities that shape preference for toys that facilitate these activities. Human toys capitalize on sex differences in preferred activities, creating a gendered toy market. Thus, in addition to adults socializing children’s toy preferences, children may socialize adults to provide toys facilitating their preferred activities. In this view biologically based sex differences in activity preferences significantly influence sex differences in childhood object choice.
> 
> ...



Interesting discussion bits: prenatal female monkey exposure to androgen leads to them having preference for rough-and-tumble play similar to the males.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 17, 2021)

> It is a woman's outstanding characteristic that she can do anything for the love of a man. But those women who can achieve something important for the love of a thing are most exceptional, because this does not really agree with their nature. Love for a thing is a man's prerogative. But since masculine and feminine elements are united in our human nature, a man can live in the feminine part of himself, I and a woman in her masculine part. None the less the feminine element in man is only something in the background, as is the masculine element in woman. If one lives out the opposite sex in oneself one is living in one's own background, and one's real individuality suffers. A man should live as a man and a woman as a woman.


- Civilization in Transition, CW 10 (1927). "Women In Europe" P.243

Men are stereotypically analytical about the world and our unconscious acts supportive and worries about the million little things about themselves.  Women are stereotypically supportive and worry about the million little things about the world and their unconscious acts analytical about themselves.  Same parts but back to front from the other.









> Unconscious assumptions or opinions are the worst enemy of woman; they can even grow into a positively demonic passion that exasperates and disgusts men, and does the woman herself the greatest injury by gradually smothering the charm and meaning of her femininity and driving it into the background. Such a development naturally ends in profound psychological disunion, in short, in a neurosis.


- Civilization in Transition, CW 10 (1927). "Women In Europe" P.245





Men are not women, and women are not men.  There is only anima possession under which the Anima possessed man is a spineless wimp who does not know when or how to take action in the world. He is moody and sulky and throws tantrums like a toddler. Although very passive, he totally overreacts to slights and confrontations. He is not appropriate in his actions, either he is paralysed and can’t find the energy to do what needs to be done, or he jumps into action when he should be thinking about it first.  And the Animius possession under which a woman may have become dominated by the masculine aspects of her personality. Instead of our gendered personality being balanced it becomes stuck.  She is a ball busting bitch. These women walk around with a phallic cane, beating both men and women over the head with it, insisting that they know it all and know it all better than everyone else! This Animus Hound is never wrong. She knows everything. She inflicts an unstoppable, unconscious flow of talk on others, in which she has an unyielding conviction.  Tiffs and Tims in a nutshell.



Once you understand anima possession and animius possession then you can see transgendered for what they largely are.  I'm sure there are exceptions, just as I am sure the majority fit Jungian anima/animius possession completely.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 17, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Once you understand anima possession and animius possession then you can see transgendered for what they largely are. I'm sure there are exceptions, just as I am sure the majority fit Jungian anima/animius possession completely


You don't need to subscribe to Carl Jung's ideas about psychology anymore than you need to subscribe to Sigmund Freud's ideas to see transgenders for what they are; deluded, in need of pscyhological help and a reality check.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 17, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> You don't need to subscribe to Carl Jung's ideas about psychology anymore than you need to subscribe to Sigmund Freud's ideas to see transgenders for what they are; deluded, in need of pscyhological help and a reality check.


True, but he called the TiF/TiM thing out decades ago.  The Anima/Animius Possession literature is 100% spot on about those guys.

I mean time and again people are confused about how easily you can make women into men rather than the reverse, whereas if you look at fetal development it rather clearly links with the current theory of Sexual dimorphism.  Which is that in a distant probably fish or sea cucumber stage of our evolutionary history that men were "defeminized" hermaphrodites after which, perhaps thousands of years later, the remaining hermaphrodites lost their male parts.

Men were evolutionarily useful as the experimental-genetics risk-tolerance half of the species (whose surviving genes were, by surviving risky behavior, better than average), and the remaining former hermaphrodites the egg-bearing loss-averse half which today are women but of course evolution rapidly changed both halves and as late as 1000AD our skulls far more resembled one-another's.  Sexual selection hypergamy is always trying to slip the bottom 75% of men from the genepool if you let it, but women only evolve from fertility ratios tending toward more female children primarily because any group which rejects swaths of fertile women dies out.  So you can always defeminize the female body, but you cannot additionally feminize what is definitionally a form of broken femininity.  Of course women treat their and their culture's masculinity as something deeply alien and rather harshly, while modern universities believe masculinity is solely socially constructed.

Women are probably more mixed of our two natures then men, who are useful lemmings who survival against magnificent odds is almost always sexually attractive to women.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Aug 17, 2021)

Otterly said:


> Almost everyone I know who is anxious is a woman - and I suspect that’s millions of years of selection to keep an eye out for threats to offspring as the physically weaker sex.


Nothing to do with brain differences. It's because men produce testosterone, which acts as a mild antidepressant.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 17, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> True, but he called the TiF/TiM thing out decades ago. The Anima/Animius Possession literature is 100% spot on about those guys.



I think you're just making it fit. Like a nostradamus prophecy, it is quite vague language and easy to fit to multiple things when you associate. This kind of association can be a useful tool, but it never reaches "100%" accuracy.


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I mean time and again people are confused about how easily you can make women into men rather than the reverse





Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Women are probably more mixed of our two natures then men



You can't easily make women into men either. Wtf are you even rattling on about? Wtf would it mean that "women are more mixed of our natures"?

You just seem to be waffling.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Aug 17, 2021)

Of course women, who have different hormone levels, different brain sizes, different amounts of grey matter and different social and sexual instincts DON'T think differently than men.

What a ridiculous question.


----------



## Letora (Aug 17, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> Wasn't their a study that shown women see more colour than men?
> 
> But it is something I have observed, women could name a variety of different colours whereas boys it's a simple, blue, dark blue and light blue.
> So one way they might be different is that men overly simplify, women add complexities.


Women can differentiate color better than men, and they can also differentiate and notice smells better than men.

It's all to do with the reproductive success of women who can protect their offspring from poisonous plants and toxins. It was selected for by nature.

Our scientific ability to scan brains is still incredibly primitive. People with chronic migraines or epilepsy can have perfect MRIs. This tells you that current MRIs are not good enough to detect those issues. I guarantee you there are differences in male and female brains, but we can't see them yet.

Also, fuck trannies of either sex. Instead of focusing on scientific advancement and improvement of our fragile human bodies, we're going to the land of pretend and disfigurement/nerve damage.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 18, 2021)

Do women actually think?


----------



## Never Scored (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes. This was not controversial until recently. Men are more competitive/analytical, women are more nurturing. There are exceptions, there are analytical women, there are pussy men, but they are the exception, not the rule. 

We evolved that way because in our natural state men went and got food while women took care of the children. Every now and then there will be some "groundbreaking study" that claims it's not true, but the fact is self evident by the existence of breasts. Cavemen weren't going to CVS to buy formula and newborns need to get fed *a lot*. It makes no sense to expose newborns with floppy heads to the dangers associated with hunting. Therefore the women stayed in a safe place and breastfeed/gathered, while men went and killed animals.


----------



## deso2y (Aug 20, 2021)

Several women in this forum have blocked me for contacting them privately. You know...heh....the irony is that whenever I contact my fellow men from this forum I am generally met with an enthusiastic response. I wonder why that is....

I could use my status within this forum to humiliate all of you. But I'm a gentleman and the torment it would put you through does not comply with my ethics. You skanks know who you are, and if you're even capable of reading this, here were my true intentions. Hopefully you'll come around to changing your mind about me (if you're not a complete idiot that is).

First off, yes I'll admit I find some of you pretty attractive. I am a normal, healthy, biological male. Of course I'm attracted to women, and that should be seen as a compliment. That does not automatically mean my intentions were to sleep with you. I don't understand how the words 'Hi, how are you?' gets translated into 'Hi, do you have a boyfriend?' When we started having a conversation in one of the threads did I precede my comment with 'Hi, sorry I'm already attracted to someone else?'Sure, maybe some day after getting to know each other a bit more, an infatuation might develop and we could start dating. But women these days seem to think that hetero men are incapable of having a platonic relationship with the other sex.

To the girl who showed her dad my message and made him call the cops: Do you have any idea just how ironic that is? I was trying to explain to you how Atwood's 'The Handmaid's Tale' has been severely misinterpreted by third wave feminists. And then you convinced a man to apply authoritarian powers on me, merely for the fact that I am a male. It turns out that men can also be oppressed in society, as was Atwood's intended message of her novel.

To the girl who called me an 'incel' for trying to discuss Nabokov's magnum opus 'Lolita': Your lame feminist buzzwords have no bearing on my mental health. Do you really think I like it based solely around the hebophilia? I would encourage you to read it , as the prose is magnificent. But judging by your less than impressive vocabulary, I doubt you would be able to understand it.

To the girl who called me a loser and said I was trying to show off because I said you should read Tolstoy's epic 'War and Peace': I wasn't aware that reading something was suddenly a huge achievement. The fact that I wanted you to read it meant that I believed you were the rare type of woman who could endure such a lengthy piece of literature. The irony is that later in another thread I saw you talking about how you read all the Harry Potter books before you turned 12. It's plainly obvious to see that you view the arts in the most superficial way possible. There's no way I would ever date someone like that.

To all the other girls who haven't responded or have been a bit timid in their replies, please don't take this post the wrong way. As you can see I didn't tag any of the women who wronged me on this post, and I will always respect your decision no matter how misguided it may be. As you can tell, my interests are mainly in the high arts, and I can guarantee you that at the very least you will end up having a very compatible and knowledgable friend.


----------



## Ser Prize (Aug 22, 2021)

No shit.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 23, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think you're just making it fit. Like a nostradamus prophecy, it is quite vague language and easy to fit to multiple things when you associate. This kind of association can be a useful tool, but it never reaches "100%" accuracy.





Anima possession is bitchy men are animus possession is manly bitches.  Ok, you win.​


Lemmingwise said:


> You can't easily make women into men either. Wtf are you even rattling on about?


Admittedly I wrote that sleeping very badly the previous two nights.  Sorry, have your money back.





Admittedly, the CIA often don't know what the fuck they're talking about.



Lemmingwise said:


> Wtf would it mean that "women are more mixed of our natures"?


Tomboys are a mix of our two natures, male and female.  Bitchy insecure men are too. I don't know how else to put it, women are much more of a collective mess of our two natures.  Men are supposed to be just men socially.

Femcels are much more rare than incels.  Women exclude, men will breed with just about anyone given no alternative.  Its why women avoid female-dominant populations, its one of the few places women can be socially rendered infertile.  There are just few women who could not get with any men provided an island of hundreds of men and only them.  Whereas there are men in every generation who could not get with anyone provided they wash up as the sole remaining man among a group of hundreds of women onto an island.  Women's deviations from a stereotypical woman are just far more widely accepted than the reverse.  Logically that would make women more genetically and socially manly than men are womanly.

Do men mate with Tomboys more than women mate with girly men?  Logically that would make women more genetically and socially manly than men are womanly.
Women are subjected to far less selection pressure than men.    Logically that would make women more genetically and socially manly than men are womanly.
Men have a rigorously embraced masculinity and ostracize deviants, women lack a central femininity and break into groups that far more weakly ostracize women completely from having a social circle (no matter how much women want to be in the dominant group and are ostracized from the 'cool kids' harshly).    Logically that would make women more genetically and socially manly than men are womanly.

Even autism is being found out to be just as present in women, although much more easily hidden by femininity.  Women are just more manly then men are womanly, socially and genetically.  Women are a mess of two poles, because of weaker selection pressures from just being the fertile nurturing stay-at-home side of the two sexes.  Men have been and are more strongly judged and excluded from the gene pool even in the modern high mutational load during a historical period of weak selection pressures.



DerKryptid said:


> Do women actually think?


Women strongly feel that they do.



Never Scored said:


> There are exceptions, there are analytical women, there are pussy men, but they are the exception, not the rule.


I think analytical women are unfortunately the norm in a society that is too successful to maintain itself, Sir John Glubb even had a theory that feminism destroyed most previous high civilizations.  Men make things too easy and the resulting hard times from girly men and tomboys-who-never-grow-up brings the whole thing crashing down like a Republic of Afghanistan.  Even the Ninth Century Caliphate apparently fell to feminism.  Strong men make the times too good it seems, then women feel they can do the job.  Analytical women spring up everywhere and the common woman listens unaware of the cost for grabbing the reins from the men.



Never Scored said:


> We evolved that way because in our natural state men went and got food while women took care of the children. Every now and then there will be some "groundbreaking study" that claims it's not true, but the fact is self evident by the existence of breasts. Cavemen weren't going to CVS to buy formula and newborns need to get fed *a lot*. It makes no sense to expose newborns with floppy heads to the dangers associated with hunting. Therefore the women stayed in a safe place and breastfeed/gathered, while men went and killed animals.


Nine out of ten scientists agree with whatever pays the bills; be it feminism, oil, or tobacco companies! Women ceased wanting to have children and got caught up doing anything else.  Then they looked for confirmation bias like its a product at the supermarket.  Then news and magazines made it one.  Women killed science so that they could nag men for more control over society.

 All late civilizations fight against nature into sterility, beginning with European Neanderthals who let their women hunt too.  Go and look for them now.


----------



## Mary Lee Harvey Walsh (Aug 23, 2021)

Absolutely yes.

Now the spergs who say women can't code are wrong, but not completely. The vast majority of people in STEM jobs are men because it does fit more with their analytical way of thinking. There are definitely some women who can do that (such as myself, hello self-aggrandizement) but they are in the minority. Same thing with the things women are good at - emotional connection, multitasking - few men can do that.

I personally would much rather hang around other men because they are far more likely to be straightforward and not play games. But as a woman, my deepest non-romantic emotional connections have been with other women. Any parent will likely tell you too that boys are harder than girls to raise when they're little, but girls are far harder to raise than boys when they're teenagers. Girls play games and manipulate and subvert.

Men have a certain way of talking too. I hang out in a lot of very far-left troon-heavy spaces online where they would shit a brick if they ever found out I was here. And the vast majority of the people there are women. Now, many of them claim to be genderspecials or trans men, but that's almost always bullshit. They never do more than cut their hair and dye it some stupid color. And when I compare the way they talk and act with the actual men I know in these spaces, there is a huge difference. It's hard to say exactly what it is, though. It just... is.

I do think there are legitimate troons who are the gender they claim to be. The way they act and speak and seem to think says much about it. And the decent ones will gladly admit that there are many things about their chosen gender that they will never experience (i.e. Blaire White, UpperHand Mars, etc.). But I think unfortunately the genderspecials and fake troons drown them out.

However, there is one thing I must add. There is much more of a difference physically and psychologically between a pregnant woman and a non-pregnant woman than a woman and a man. And that's not counting the thing growing inside of them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 23, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Admittedly, the CIA often don't know what the fuck they're talking about


Yes they do, but they are talking about disguises. The fact that it can be easier for women to disguise as men, does not mean it is easier for women to become men.

Gender isn't just appearance.


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 23, 2021)

Women can't think differently because they don't think in the first place. It's why they need men in their lives to give them structure and direction. This isn't complicated.


----------



## sadbird (Aug 23, 2021)

Women and men have different needs. "lesbian death bed" syndrome wouldn't exist otherwise, that's because of the way women choose their partners. They're not constantly looking to bang, so when they're in a relationship with another women eventually they stop doing bedroom funtimes. It's also why lesbians tend to be planetoids, because their standards for other women fall short of what they have for men.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes, and one of the reasons for this is that women are much better at picking up on social cues, and just reading the room. It's just some evolutionary trait they have. Ever hear of "Women's intuition"? Yeah, that's a real thing. 

However, it's not perfect, and it can and does backfire, and lead to women overthinking, and misinterpreting things, and unsurprisingly, this causes conflict. This is also why women drop hints instead of just straight-up saying what's wrong. They forget and/or don't know that men don't have the same ability they have. That, and some women find being direct "rude", or "hurtful" for some reason.


----------



## PaleTay (Aug 31, 2021)

One thing I've noticed lately is there's a large number of women who lack morals and will just say both sides. This might explain the feminist politicians with hijabs, but they will get upset when stuff like the rescue dogs being shot in Australia is brought up, or will have a hissy fit when someone like Yaniv is mentioned because they don't have the values to be angered by those things and don't know how to react.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 16, 2022)

If by differently you mean "not at all", then yes.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 16, 2022)

Just here to drop a link to Borat's brother and his research about sex differences in the brain and his hypothesis that autism is "extreme male brain."


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 16, 2022)

Women with a problem to solve externalize and yap about it until something gets done. Men with a problem to solve internalize everything about it and won't talk until it's resolved. That dumb meme with the girl thinking the husband is thinking of other girls but really he's imagining how fast a racecar with square wheels would go is highly accurate. 

Boys are hands-on and will run into things headfirst without reasoning with it. Women will think about something so hard that it stops making sense anymore instead of committing to acting. 

Yes, men and women think differently, and the idea that men and women are the same and equal is a troublesome one that was only a precursor to what we see today. It's entirely delusional to think a man could live in a woman's world and vice versa.


----------



## Slagatha (May 16, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Women with a problem to solve externalize and yap about it until something gets done. Men with a problem to solve internalize everything about it and won't talk until it's resolved. That dumb meme with the girl thinking the husband is thinking of other girls but really he's imagining how fast a racecar with square wheels would go is highly accurate.
> 
> Boys are hands-on and will run into things headfirst without reasoning with it. Women will think about something so hard that it stops making sense anymore instead of committing to acting.
> 
> Yes, men and women think differently, and the idea that men and women are the same and equal is a troublesome one that was only a precursor to what we see today. It's entirely delusional to think a man could live in a woman's world and vice versa.


This is probably the norm, but I’m a big internalizer and never bring people into my shit. 

The main difference I’ve noticed consistently in male v female processes is empathic intuition. Like I can look at someone and judge how to approach them. Men don’t have this. I’ve seen them tactlessly barrel on through a point that makes someone obviously uncomfortable. It’s always like watching a horrific car wreck you are unable to stop.


----------



## Latvophile (May 16, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Men only want one thing and it makes perfect sense.







In all seriousness yes, it's part of nature, because we have to nurture and cater to our future children and fend for ourselves in different ways. That's basically why we're hardwired differently per-sex.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (May 16, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> If by differently you mean "not at all", then yes.


I'd criticize you for necroing but the tits on the first page put me in a good mood.


----------



## Sincere Sinner (May 16, 2022)

Of course. Merely by reading what people write online, how they structure their sentences and what they choose to talk about or emphasize, I can usually correctly guess whether they're a man or a woman. 

We've evolved concurrently and influenced each other throughout our history as humans. The behaviours and thoughts and traits that work for a genetically successful man do not work for women and vice versa. The idea evolution would abitrarily stop from the neck up is just daft.


----------



## Secret Messages (May 17, 2022)

Petit Charat said:


> View attachment 3290395
> 
> In all seriousness yes, it's part of nature, because we have to nurture and cater to our future children and fend for ourselves in different ways. That's basically why we're hardwired differently per-sex.


aren’t you a tranny


----------



## Latvophile (May 17, 2022)

Secret Messages said:


> aren’t you a tranny


No, and this isn't the time and place for me to detail why I haven't succumbed to a shitty fetish, I can sperg about that some other time :p


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (May 17, 2022)

Rusty Crab said:


> Yeah, I'm aware there are exceptions to the rule and those exceptions probably have the ability to get to better schools then man since the administrators from every university are quite literally begging for women to apply.
> 
> Out of curiosity, were these women exceptionally autistic? The two good ones I knew were very eccentric.


I know one like that but in engineering. Interesting enough she played the male role model for her kids since she decided to marry an effemminate dude, somehow the kids came out semi-sane. Ironically her husband started acting like a BPD whore at one point and she divorced him.

I wonder if it had to do with her upbringing? No mother, father was some sort of hard science PHD.

@deso2y You lie. There are no women on the internet.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 17, 2022)

Rusty Crab said:


> As a male programmer who has worked with women in school and (tried to) at an actual job... women cannot code. I do not know why. Most of them were very intelligent and put together, but for whatever reason they just could not bring themselves to turn chains of logic into text on the screen. I've known probably 2 female coders from my computer science classes that were actually competent, and the rest ended up being pretty faces on diversity hire pamphlets.
> 
> I'm not even sure it's that they CAN'T do it, but for whatever reason, they just rapidly give up. No, nobody was sexist to them or gave them a hard time. They got along just fine with all the male students. Despite literally being paid to take these classes from scholarships, they just consistently fell behind in everything once it got to a certain level.
> 
> Maybe it's an intellectual curiosity thing. Maybe women are just more content with what they already know.



I know there are Women like this, but it's as you have observed it's incredibly rare.  By in large Women do think differently, it's why Shades of Grey was a bestseller and most Men never read it.  It's why a Woman falls for the bad boy with no future, versus the nice guy with a good job.  Women don't usually operate on the field of logic.  They operate on the field of feelings.  What feels right.  Which is usually something that speaks to them biologically.  A guy whos a giant asshole and wears the latest brand stuff is a good bet to them.  They often can't tell you why they acted the way they did, like a child with chocolate all over their face that can't say why the candy is missing.

When you interact with Women, you are largely interacting with children.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 17, 2022)

0Chance said:


> When you interact with Women, you are largely interacting with children.


Amen. You can really tell sometimes, too.



Slagatha said:


> This is probably the norm, but I’m a big internalizer and never bring people into my shit.
> 
> The main difference I’ve noticed consistently in male v female processes is empathic intuition. Like I can look at someone and judge how to approach them. Men don’t have this. I’ve seen them tactlessly barrel on through a point that makes someone obviously uncomfortable. It’s always like watching a horrific car wreck you are unable to stop.


I notice the same thing, but from a different perspective. To me it seems like women can't get to the point, where men will get right down to brass tacks. IMO men don't really care what you think or feel about the presentation of an idea or plan, they only care that you're going to hear it in the first place. Women will often beat around the bush and feel their way out with others, but this can result in the point getting lost. 

So many conversations with women can be reduced to a 5 second yes/no question that it's unreal. It's like pulling teeth. I may lack tact but at least we can move on faster


----------



## gang weeder (May 17, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> One thing I've noticed lately is there's a large number of women who lack morals and will just say both sides. This might explain the feminist politicians with hijabs, but they will get upset when stuff like the rescue dogs being shot in Australia is brought up, or will have a hissy fit when someone like Yaniv is mentioned because they don't have the values to be angered by those things and don't know how to react.



Women run everything through a social consensus filter which is why you will get them saying "muh both sides" and appearing to lack consistent morals. If they aren't sure what the socially safe position is they'll just say muh both sides. If there are two positions which are completely incoherent and make no sense logically, but are both the socially "correct" opinions to have (i.e. men can get pregnant, but also abortion is a women's issue), they'll go with it.



Osmosis Jones said:


> Amen. You can really tell sometimes, too.
> 
> 
> I notice the same thing, but from a different perspective. To me it seems like women can't get to the point, where men will get right down to brass tacks. IMO men don't really care what you think or feel about the presentation of an idea or plan, they only care that you're going to hear it in the first place. Women will often beat around the bush and feel their way out with others, but this can result in the point getting lost.
> ...



Definitely observed this in the professional setting. Female managers will ramble on endlessly in meetings about inane bullshit never getting to the actual point (I've listened to them do this spontaneously for 10+ minutes straight many times), and it has to be dragged out of them by subordinates asking questions to clarify what the hell they are actually trying to get across or what they want people to actually do. I compare it to pulling teeth. Not every woman is like this, but I've yet to see a single man that was.



Rusty Crab said:


> As a male programmer who has worked with women in school and (tried to) at an actual job... women cannot code. I do not know why. Most of them were very intelligent and put together, but for whatever reason they just could not bring themselves to turn chains of logic into text on the screen. I've known probably 2 female coders from my computer science classes that were actually competent, and the rest ended up being pretty faces on diversity hire pamphlets.
> 
> I'm not even sure it's that they CAN'T do it, but for whatever reason, they just rapidly give up. No, nobody was sexist to them or gave them a hard time. They got along just fine with all the male students. Despite literally being paid to take these classes from scholarships, they just consistently fell behind in everything once it got to a certain level.
> 
> Maybe it's an intellectual curiosity thing. Maybe women are just more content with what they already know.



I observed something similar with statistics courses in university programs. Most of the women struggled mightily, taking hours to get through problems that would take me 15-20 minutes, or just being completely unable to do them at all without someone holding their hand and showing them how to do it. A couple had histrionic breakdowns over the course and their inability to complete it, and were ultimately given pity passes. None of the men in the courses showed anything like this. If they did badly, it was because they were lazy and didn't try, not because they couldn't do it.

Now to be fair there were a few exceptions who made it through without such issues, and one woman in particular excelled: She was a lesbian with a very distinctive "male leaning" personality, laid back and emotionally even-keeled, no drama, had some stereotypically male interests like being really into cars, etc. She had no trouble keeping up with any of the men, and probably did better than most. I thought that was pretty notable.


----------



## Help Me Move This Table (May 17, 2022)

Profound emotional attachment to how smart you think you are is a very masculine trait


----------



## Tinfoil (May 17, 2022)

Help Me Move This Table said:


> Profound emotional attachment to how smart you think you are is a very masculine trait



The more you know, the more you realize you don't know.


----------

